# Root Feeding Attachment?



## Matthew Clemons (May 18, 2012)

Can anyone help me with sourcing a rootfeeding wand for fertilization purposes? I cannot seem to source it locally here and online options seem limited. Thanks!


----------



## Jace (May 18, 2012)

Deluxe Root Feeding Needle : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment


----------



## ATH (May 19, 2012)

Rittenhouse has a similar feeder, but with a flow meter. I really like that option...especially when doing imidacloprid soil injections.

Rittenhouse | Rootfeeder & Soil Injector with or without Flow Meter


----------

